# debit port PCMCIA?



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

quelle est le flux max du port pcmcia?

FW--400mbits/s
usb 1.1--12mbits/s

pcmcia?


----------



## Ariioehau (6 Juillet 2002)

Serait-il hasardeux de dire que c'est AU MOINS 400Mb/s? (puisque des cartes FireWire existent pour port PCMCIA)


----------



## Ariioehau (6 Juillet 2002)

Peut-être y aura t'il plus de renseignements sur le site officiel :http://www.pcmcia.org/


----------



## Ariioehau (7 Juillet 2002)

Je viens de trouver ca dans la section 'Ask PCMCIA':

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Question: (August 1999)
What is the logical throughput of a PC Card?

Answer:
The theoretical maximums I quote are: CardBus (32 bit burst mode) -- Byte mode: 33 Mbytes/sec -- Word mode: 66 Mbytes/sec -- DWord mode: 132 Mbytes/sec 16-bit Memory Transfers (100 ns Minimum cycle) -- Byte mode: 10 Mbytes/sec -- Word mode: 20 Mbytes/sec 16-bit I/O Transfers (255 ns Minimum cycle) -- Byte mode: 3.92 Mbytes/sec -- Word mode: 7.84 Mbytes/sec  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Je crois que ca veux dire que ma première réponse est une connerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce que la réponse conviens?


----------



## Ariioehau (7 Juillet 2002)

En fait Mbytes/sec ca veut dire quoi?

Mbytes/sec = Mo/s ?

Ouai je crois que c'est ca...

Ce qui voudrai dire que j'avais pas tout à fait tort à ma première réponse. Ca veut aussi dire qu'il serai (conditionnel) possible de faire passer le futur FireWire 2 (800 Mb/s) sur le PCMCIA mais pas un éventuel FireWire 3...

Désolé pour toutes ces réponses mais j'ai fait évoluer ma réflexion en même temps que mes recherches...

[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par Théo]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Il est possible de faire "fitter" n'importe quel interface comme du Firewire sur PCMCIA même si les vitesse ne s'équivalles pas. Prend l'example d'un "casing" IDE avec un interface USB 1.1.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Théo:
*En fait Mbytes/sec ca veut dire quoi?

Mbytes/sec = Mo/s ?

Ouai je crois que c'est ca...

je crois que c'est plutot 
Mo/s = (Mbytes/sec)/8

[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par Théo]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

&gt;Est-ce que la réponse conviens?
oui merci.

donc le port pcmcia n'est pas une fusee et mettre une carte pcmcia avec des ports FW ou USB2 n'est pas la panacee.


----------



## ricchy (14 Juillet 2002)

petite info:
j'ai acquis une carte PCMCIA pour décharger mes cartes flash, c'est nettement plus rapide qu'une connexion USB. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## saxo (7 Août 2002)

En fait Mbytes/sec = Moctets/sec.
Byte étant la traduction anglaise d'octet ( à ne pas confondre avec bit qui est égale à byte / 8 ).

Slts.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benR (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* petite info:
j'ai acquis une carte PCMCIA pour décharger mes cartes flash, c'est nettement plus rapide qu'une connexion USB. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

mais finalement moins pratique, je touve, non ?
j'ai aussi une carte PCMCIA pour ça, et finalement je ne m'en sers pas, parce que je trouve l'utilisation de l'USB/iPhoto plus souple...


----------



## ricchy (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* 

mais finalement moins pratique, je touve, non ?
j'ai aussi une carte PCMCIA pour ça, et finalement je ne m'en sers pas, parce que je trouve l'utilisation de l'USB/iPhoto plus souple...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Au contraire je trouve très pratique.
(dépend de l'utilisation)
J'ai fais des photos il y a deux semaines.
Pendant que je déchargeai une carte, je pouvais continuer la suite de mon shooting avec une autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Surtout que ce jour là j'ai shooter en RAW, alors si je dois dire au client;
Va falloir patienter 15 minutes pour continuer le shooting. C pas terrible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Moi Iphoto je l'ai, mais juste pour l'avoir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Je ne l'utilise jamais. J'aime pas trop.
Avec la carte PCMCIA qui monte comme un DD, je les transferts directement dans un dossier.
Je les visualise avec iview après, qui est à mon goût bien plus puissant que Iphoto comme visualisateur.


----------

